# MER Applied Wet



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

Once all the dirt is washed off, I then apply MER to a wet mit and go over the whole car, as you would polish, I then hose it off before chammying it dry, you would be amased at how well it comes up.


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

MER?


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice one Keith - I have used Mer too, but not in that manner - interesting ;-) I apply it with a wet cloth as it goes on so easily and you don't need as much, but I let it dry and then polish it off as normal - I will have to dig it out and give your technique a whirl ;-)

Charlie


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

If always used it like Charlie, damp cloth and coveer the whole car pre-polish off. Get enough on and it creates a brilliant finish


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Dig it out and throw it in the bin, or set fire to your bonnet, like the reps used to do at the car shows..


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Lol Rob ;-)

Charlie


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have just used it to polish out 'ghosting' left by the removal of my rings.

Worked a treat - removed the lot!

I had tried my usual Meguiars 3 step with no joy  - think i'll give the full car the Mers treatment this week 

Saj


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Just tried this method this morning- came out well!

Quite impressed, not much elbow grease required!! I hate 'detailing'! :lol:

Saj


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

Yer it works well, just right if you only have an hour or so spare, plus you will find if you keep at it every wash, the depth builds up, and becomes very smooth to the touch as well.


----------



## Dino (Oct 31, 2009)

TTR said:


> Yer it works well, just right if you only have an hour or so spare, plus you will find if you keep at it every wash, the depth builds up, and becomes very smooth to the touch as well.


Does this method get rid of the swirling effect that l can see on my car. Had the car 3 weeks and is black. Have already polished with mer in straight lines 3 times, but the swirls are still there. Is it me or just time and patience?????


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

It's taken me 3 Months of twice weekly washes to get it were it is now.


----------



## Dino (Oct 31, 2009)

Just tried it and l've got to say l think it has made a difference on just the first one. Like you say keep it up every wash and l may get there. Done it on the Wifes Touran as well (l was dreading polishing that bus), but this method has made it som much easier.

Nice one


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Where can you buy this stuff from??

Harvey


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

TTR said:


> Once all the dirt is washed off, I then apply MER to a wet mit and go over the whole car, as you would polish, I then hose it off before chammying it dry, you would be amased at how well it comes up.


Just to check this method:

1. Wash car with pressure washer.
2. Foam car (if desired).
3. Pressure washer rinse
4. Wash car with mitt and standard car shampoo.
5. Pressure washer rinse.
6. Wash car with wet mitt and mer. At this point do you go over the entire car ie. windows, wheels etc or just carefully over paint work?
7. Pressure washer rinse.
8. Dry with microfibre cloth.

Is the above what you do?

Mike.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

mcmoody said:


> TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Once all the dirt is washed off, I then apply MER to a wet mit and go over the whole car, as you would polish, I then hose it off before chammying it dry, you would be amased at how well it comes up.
> ...


Pretty much it but a couple of things....

Once the car has been done once like this with Mer - the next time you wash it, just use Johnsons baby bath (the blue bottle) to wash it instead of your proper car shampoo as this will prevent you stripping the layer of mer that has already been applied from the previous wash.

Only apply Mer to paintwork and wheels.

Oh and I dont do 1-3 as I don't have a pressure washer and still get great results!

Saj


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

The only thing I would add is that I use a very light hose sprinkler instead of a pressure washer, I only do the paint work and wheels, as windows are treated last with window cleaner.
I get my MER from Halfords, when they have a 3 for 2 deal on.

Looks like I should of kept this one to myself, now your all have shinny cars. :lol:


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

This sounds interesting . Does the Mer when applied wet not dry or go hazy before you rinse it off , meaning you have to polish it off rather than dry it ? :?


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes your right it stays wet, but you don't need to polish it of as such, just dry it as you would normally, means you don't need as much elbow grease.
Give it a try, after 3 or 4 goes you will see the differance.
Keith


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Gave it a go yesterday - very happy with initial results with very little effort. Will stick with this method


----------

